# Wie habt ihr es so weit geschafft?



## thopfe3d (3. August 2012)

Hallo Buffed-Community!
Sicherlich haben einige hier schon Inferno clear bzw sind schon weiter als Akt2 vorangeschritten...
Spiele selbst Barbar und komme selbst bei Ghom in Akt 3 nicht weiter, da ich einfach entweder zu wenig DPS fahre, zu wenig Hp habe oder beides. 
Habe 37k Hp (in meiner Ansicht viel zu wenig), 15k DPS, ca 850-900 allgemeiner Widerstand und 11,5k Rüstung (buffed) und relativ viel Widerstand gegen physische Angriffe (genauer Wert weiß ich im Moment nicht schätze 80 Prozent). Habe nur Waffe, Kopf und Amulett aus dem Ah, weil sonstige Upgades einfach viel zu teuer wären, in meinem Fall mindestens 1-2 Millionen Gold und Waffe wären locker 25 Millionen fällig...   
Da das Spiel einfach nurnoch Equip abhängig ist, habe ich mich gefragt ob eine andere Skillung wirklich einen Unterschied macht. Habe nach einigen Runs mit durchprobieren allerdings nicht sehr viel Unterschied bemerkt.
Wie habt ihr es geschafft euch euer Gear für Inferno zu sammeln? Auktionshaus Schnäppchen abgreifen, selbst gedroppte Items oder einfach Skill?
Seid ihr durchgestorben oder ging es ohne Probleme? 
Würd mich interessieren


----------



## Fremder123 (3. August 2012)

Hab Ghom mit DH gemacht. Auch eine Alternativtaktik mit billigem Resigear (AH) verwendet, weil der Raum sonst immer voller Furz war bei 20% Bosslife.

Für den Barb, hab ich mal gehört, soll wohl Überwältigen das A und O in punkto Selbstheilung sein, weil es die Wolken auch trifft. Einfach mal googeln da wirst auf jeden Fall fündig. Gibt auch Youtube-Videos für post 1.0.3.


----------



## chrissy22 (3. August 2012)

jepp barbar ist super gegen den. taktik ändern, denn dmg ist nicht alles. mindestens 1000 res + 900 loh pro schlag, dann sollte es gehen. dmg ist egal...der geht ja eh nicht enrage. unten rechts in die ecke stellen, dann kommen keine adds


----------

